# Sunroof sunshade won't close all the way



## jayin0507 (Apr 5, 2018)

Just happened today but when I was driving into work the sunshade opened by itself a little and now it will not close. I retracted all the way back and tried closing it but it still won't close. I would open my sunroof and close it again but it was raining here. 

Any one else have this issue? What did you do to fix it.


----------



## Boater108 (Feb 1, 2019)

I recently watched a YouTube test drive of a 2018 Atlas. The sunshade on the test car was hung up and wouldn't close. A warranty issue is the best solution. I've tinted my sunroof "limo black" as I've done with other vehicles. Closing a sunroof shade is never needed with limo black tint film. You can still see through limo black but there is zero glare even at 12 Noon on the Summer Solstice!


----------



## ncraba01 (Apr 11, 2002)

I've noticed if you try to "vent" (back tilts up, not open) then the sundshare will open a few inches and won't close (forward) until you close the sunroof. I'd bet your first instinct was correct. Find an uncontrolled parking garage, gas station, perhaps dealership's covered service advisor bay and test??? :beer::beer:


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

ncraba01 said:


> I've noticed if you try to "vent" (back tilts up, not open) then the sundshare will open a few inches and won't close (forward) until you close the sunroof. I'd bet your first instinct was correct. Find an uncontrolled parking garage, gas station, perhaps dealership's covered service advisor bay and test??? :beer::beer:


You just awakened my memory LOL. That actually did happen to me a few days ago and I was wondering why it is not closing all the way. after a few tries back and forth and still staying a bit open. I then went outside and look on top and saw the the sunroof was barely open in vent position. I made sure it was closed and the sunshade closed all the way. So basically the sunroof is not fully in the closed position.


----------



## jayin0507 (Apr 5, 2018)

ncraba01 said:


> I've noticed if you try to "vent" (back tilts up, not open) then the sundshare will open a few inches and won't close (forward) until you close the sunroof. I'd bet your first instinct was correct. Find an uncontrolled parking garage, gas station, perhaps dealership's covered service advisor bay and test??? :beer::beer:



This was all user error. I had my daughter the other day in the front seat cause she wanted to pretend to drive and she was hitting buttons while I vacuuming her mess in the back. She did open the sun roof and I thought I closed it all the way but i didn't, it was open ever so slightly. Closed it and the sunshade closed all the way.


----------



## Daudm15 (11 mo ago)

jayin0507 said:


> This was all user error. I had my daughter the other day in the front seat cause she wanted to pretend to drive and she was hitting buttons while I vacuuming her mess in the back. She did open the sun roof and I thought I closed it all the way but i didn't, it was open ever so slightly. Closed it and the sunshade closed all the way.


what do you mean you closed it?My dial is turned all the way in the closed position but my sunroof is still not completely closed and the vent is up. How did you close your sunroof?


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

Daudm15 said:


> what do you mean you closed it?My dial is turned all the way in the closed position but my sunroof is still not completely closed and the vent is up. How did you close your sunroof?


The OP hasn’t been here since 2020 so I doubt they’ll see this. Also, you mention your “dial” which the Atlas doesn’t have. It sounds like you have a different vehicle like a Golf maybe 🤷‍♂️ (my Mk6 had the dial).


----------

